# wireless not working after emerge world

## zontar

I just did a big emerge -uD world on my laptop, after being out of town for a while. I'm pretty sure I got a new baselayout. Now wireless is not working. If I turn on SSID broadcast on my router, things work fine. But I don't like to do that. I have preferred_aps=("my_ssid") in /etc/conf.d/wireless. This has been working fine until now. I tried putting it in /etc/conf.d/net and then the wireless card connected to the neighbor's router! (At least I was connected to something. Maybe I should talk to them about security.) Is this a bug? Things have been working well for 6 months and now, after the upgrade, I can only connect to my router if I broadcast SSID. Any ideas? Thanks.

----------

## Ateo

Try essid_ethX instead of preferred_aps... Does that connect to your router? If so, then there's an issue with the preferred_aps parameter.. I, personally, cannot connect to my router when preferred_aps is used with or without my ESSID being broadcasted (worked with an older version of baselayout)...

To answer your question about this being a bug... I'm beginning to think so...

----------

## db9052

Yup, I've got the same problem. I do everything through preferred_aps and now it doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## UberLord

Are you guys using associate_order?

Have you tried the "forcepreferred" setting?

----------

## jamapii

I tried changing variables, moving them around. Doesn't work.

I tried removing preferred_aps, no success.

I tried associate_order="forcepreferred" (and forcepreferredany), no success.

I tried reverting to baselayout-1.11.12-r4 --> it works as before.

Hint: I have a dot and a - in the ESSID.

I made a preassociate() function, it is not executed in the .13 version, but in .12

When it doesn't work, it doesn't associate, but it tries to use dhcp (because it doesn't find any config_ variable).

----------

## zontar

Thanks for the responses. I tried associate_order="forcepreferred" with no luck. Same with commenting out all the "aps" stuff and going with  essid_eth0="hukilau". With ssid broadcast off, iwconfig eth0 returns

eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  

          Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=31 dBm   

          Sensitivity=20/200  

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:159  Signal level:0  Noise level:120

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

When I turn it back on I get 

eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"hukilau"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:12:17:19:F5:44   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=20/200  

          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:136  Signal level:0  Noise level:61

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

I dont even have to restart net.eth0. I guess I'm turning ssid broadcast on until this is fixed.

----------

## zontar

OK, here's how I "fixed" it.  I had baselayout ~x86 in /etc/portage/package.keywords. This isn't necessary anymore so I removed the line and went back to 1.11.12-r4. Now everything is working again. I guess 1.11.13 still needs work.

----------

## jamapii

I found the solution, it's similar to the apache problem, except it's more stealthy.

I emerged hotplug and found out (when running etc-update) that a path has been moved from /usr/sbin/if... to /sbin/if.... That means either there's a symlink, or hotplug is extremely fragile. It turned out to be the latter.

I suspected it's similar with baselayout, reemerged the latest baselayout and wireless-tools, and now it works. So it is probably a path disagreement that causes all the breakage.

It seems various breakage should be expected at all times with baselayout and the rc scripts.

EDIT: WARNING: I haven't seen a coldplug update lately. It's probably broken.

----------

## BloodyNewbie

after updating wireless-tools to 27-r1 the issue is solved for me (under baselayout 1.11.13 !!)

See here:

```

lap_place ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 restart

 * Starting ath0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ath0

around 4times the following warning:

Warning: Driver for device ath0 has been compiled with version 18

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

 *     ath0 connected to "l33t" at 00:50:18:28:B4:3D

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *       ath0 received address 192.168.123.120     

```

so to shily ask: this was not a baselayout but a wireless-tools issue? I have got no clue at all :I but what I know is that:

echo "sys-apps/baselayout" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13" >> /etc/portage.unmask

and the same with wireless tools  :Smile:   :Smile: 

best regards

patrick

----------

## Mit

I had the same problem with one of my boxes, upgrading wireless-tools as suggested fixed it fine  :Smile: 

was just annoying having to put a wired card in the box to get back to the networked resources to update the wireless tools - but hey, I can manage with it  :Smile: 

----------

## zontar

I got mine to work by re-emerging wireless-tools. Thanks for the help. I had a little problem with hotplug looking for the firmware for my prism54 wireless card in a different directory. I had to make the "firmware" directory that hotplug was looking for and then move the firmware there. But now I'm back in business!

----------

## mirek

@zontar

I have prism54 wireless card too. Wich directory have you moved "firmware" to?

----------

## zontar

Mirek, look in the file /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent for where the variable FIRMWARE_DIR is defined. Mine said it was /lib/firmware but I found that my firmware was in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware.

----------

## mirek

I have had correctly path in  FIRMWARE_DIR. I t is something wrong with the last baselayout.

I have masked sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13 and net-wireless/wireless-tools-28_pre8-r1 and now i have got back my connection.

----------

